# 1995 f250 7.3 4x4



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello all! Looking at selling my 1995 f250 with the 7.3 its a standard cab, long bed, only used as a plow truck for one year. Clean title in hand. Contact me for more info. Heres the link 
https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/6060226632.html


----------

